# Galaxy Note and Ice cream sandwich (ics) update



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Its here ...the update is here at last...well for some of us at least.

If you got your Galaxy Note from Germany then connect your Note to Kies and get that excellent Android 4.0.3 update.
It is advised to have at least 90% charge on the battery as well as backup important stuff.
However I did not backup and my data is intact after the update.

Takes about 30mins depending on data speed.

Respect to Stewartg53 for the info.

Njoy peeps,,,,we have waited long enough !


----------

